# Swiss Legend



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I have been looking at these watches for a while, just couldn't make up my mind if I loved it or hated it.

It has a Swiss Quartz mechanism, 100m screw in crown, the case is huge at 53mm, the face is 34mm across the glass, and is a whopping 18mm thick. Rubber strap. A nice presentation box too. Rose gold PVD plated to prevent scratches, and a rubber coating on the case to prevent dings. In the sale for Â£92.99. previously about Â£199.

Is it a mid-life crisis? I have heard about this.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

53mm? I have plates smaller, and prettier. Is that plus that huge crown? the crown looks like it came out of a fiesta gearbox

all in my own humble opinion though - but it is fugly!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hmm, are these guys linked to Invicta and/or Renato? A lot of their blurb, spiel, pricing, discounting and faux Swiss ascociation sales pitch is *very *similar? Still, I don't have anything against all that, my Invicta 8926 (Miyota) was one he best watches I've every had.

I've had a good look at the watch and it is so ugly, big and funny that I can't help liking it.  Sub Â£100 you are on winner, you'd have minimal losses if you came to sell it. Buy it and let us know what it's like.

P.S. Look out for door frames.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

The diameter is the case only, with the crown it is 58mm, I agree it is ugly yet not, looks good on the wrist. model is SL00001/04

There are also bright orange and white versions but they are less expensive.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd wear that  where did you get it ??


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Arg***s http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Browse/ID72/25328939/c_1/1%7Ccategory_root%7CJewellery+and+watches%7C14416987/c_2/2%7C14416987%7CClearance+Jewellery+and+watches%7C14520873/c_3/3%7Ccat_14520873%7CMen%27s+watches%7C25328939.htm

935/7046 black gold

935/7053 white

935/7039 orange


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Haggis said:


> Arg***s http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Browse/ID72/25328939/c_1/1%7Ccategory_root%7CJewellery+and+watches%7C14416987/c_2/2%7C14416987%7CClearance+Jewellery+and+watches%7C14520873/c_3/3%7Ccat_14520873%7CMen%27s+watches%7C25328939.htm
> 
> 935/7046 black gold
> 
> ...


Cheers I'll nip into ours and see if they have them


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

A friend of mine has one its very good. They are made by rotary so quality is all there. Pricing is a bit odd though I've seen them on amazon for 75 and the watch hut did a 24 hr sale and had them at 60 .

My Choice would be the all black or all grey phantom ones.

Nice buy.


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

i really like big watches, i particularly like that one but even for my arms i reckon that would be too big.

or would it.......................


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Haggis said:


>


Looks good, even if they don't have them in stock they'll usually get something in so as you can have a look.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> A friend of mine has one its very good. They are made by rotary so quality is all there.


Are they? I thought Rotary was now a UK company and was just about "branding nowadays. Swiss Legend are a USA company, I think? Maybe "Rotary" is tagged on to make them more palatable to the British market?


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

MarkF said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine has one its very good. They are made by rotary so quality is all there.
> ...


I registered the watch with an American link to Swiss Legends 5 year cover, also Rotary uk lifetime cover.


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

scottswatches said:


> 53mm? I have plates smaller, and prettier. Is that plus that huge crown? the crown looks like it came out of a fiesta gearbox
> 
> all in my own humble opinion though - but it is fugly!


I'm with Scott, it's also not my cup of tea... !


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

After a few days wearing this watch, I really like it, then I noticed it has been reduced in price yet again. AH!!!!!! One other observation, Arg"" have a returns policy that is great, but I did look at 2 watches with faults in them one had a scratch on the glass, I pointed this out to the salesgirl, It is still up for sale, so check whenever you are buying, it might be a return.


----------



## samb (Jun 17, 2012)

haha that is so thick, looks like you need to be fairly strong to wear that


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I think it will be a great investment, the price of scrap metal is on the up, this is heavy, scrap value is probably more than the cost of the watch. It is comfortable concidering it's size.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

If you consider the price of metal,now this is an investment!










:lol:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I did it again, there must be a full moon. :yahoo:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

That is wrong on so many levels


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> That is wrong on so many levels


I can only apologise if I have caused long term emotional issues, it is so wrong that it must be right, when I find out all the right things I will feel better. I bought a pulsar with a yellow face, it is a very lucky watch for me, so I think a little colour brings luck. I have gone for full rescue orange this time.

Anyway it's fun.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Haggis said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > That is wrong on so many levels
> ...


But but it's so so ..... Orange


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

http://tonikent.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/the-futures-orange.html


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Now that's what you call an orange watch!!

Makes my Orange Monster look dull and boring!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Haggis said:


> I have been looking at these watches for a while, just couldn't make up my mind if I loved it or hated it.
> 
> It has a Swiss Quartz mechanism, 100m screw in crown, the case is huge at 53mm, the face is 34mm across the glass, and is a whopping 18mm thick. Rubber strap. A nice presentation box too. Rose gold PVD plated to prevent scratches, and a rubber coating on the case to prevent dings. In the sale for Â£92.99. previously about Â£199.
> 
> Is it a mid-life crisis? I have heard about this.


It`s way too big & gaudy but somehow - I almost like it :swoon:

The orange version however is, as Gaz says - *wrong!! *


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > I have been looking at these watches for a while, just couldn't make up my mind if I loved it or hated it.
> ...


I could (nearly) live. With a non orange version


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Im with Haggis.

They're both nice, the orange one especially .

It's a shame i have such puny wrists though.

Enjoy!

Paul.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

If you think the orange version is bad check out the green...










There isn`t a puke smilie sick enough to convey it`s awfulness


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> If you think the orange version is bad check out the green...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man Green is so wrong, Gaz will love it. Do you think he is colour blind? I see even Vostock europe are going orange.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

if possible the green is worse than the orange... i am slightly red green colour blind as it happns but sadly orange and that shade of green register clearly...


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> if possible the green is worse than the orange... i am slightly red green colour blind as it happns but sadly orange and that shade of green register clearly...


Well Gaz that explains everything, the Orange version is actually blue.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

well that shade of blue is wrong


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

Had a couple of the Swiss Legend watches nicely made for the money nice and chunky on the wrist although some people dislike this but I am in favour!


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

They are on sale on evil bay at Â£49.99 currently! I might wait at this rate they will pay me to take one at Christmas! I would have the white dialed one if I liked chunky watches but I don't so I won't!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Be careful, they are most probably returns. If you have a large wrist they fit well, apparently the new design is 3/4 size so will fit those with small ones.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

scottswatches said:


> 53mm? I have plates smaller, and prettier. Is that plus that huge crown? the crown looks like it came out of a fiesta gearbox
> 
> all in my own humble opinion though - but it is fugly!


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

pugster said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > 53mm? I have plates smaller, and prettier. Is that plus that huge crown? the crown looks like it came out of a fiesta gearbox
> ...


 So is your cat! :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Haggis said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > scottswatches said:
> ...


As an owner of a Neptune I`d say the cat was far better looking :tease:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > pugster said:
> ...


LOL Fair point.


----------

